# Steelhead weeked



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Great opening weekend for my daughter and myself, two on Saturday and another this morning. All 3 caught on silver little cleo. Lots of action in the harbor.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Forgot pics























Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nice.

Had to get ready to put in the truck and ready to go yeah I woke up sick. Good to see you’re getting them and they’re out there.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice rainbow and nice steely! Awesome fish.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice fish. In a boat or off shore?


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That’s awesome. I’m hoping to get my girls their first in the next week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice! Opening weekend? Just curious, is this out of state where they have a season?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice fish! I've caught 3 steel and 3 nice smallies in 3 trips to my fall honey hole. They are all biting! Wanted to take my boat up to fairport harbor, but didn't have the time to do it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Uglystix said:


> Nice! Opening weekend? Just curious, is this out of state where they have a season?


Lake Erie harbor from shore..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya what snag said...casting spoons from shore in ohio...hope to get back up there this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------

